

Show HN: Writing Kit for iPad — Markdown editor meets awesome researching tools - quanganhdo
http://getwritingkit.com

======
quanganhdo
This is my take on writing the next great writing app for iOS devices. Writing
Kit is built for unitasking in mind, and it works great with the workflow of
'write something, open up browser to find reference materials, add them to
documents, export, send to different services'.

Here's the pitch, in case you guys read comments before checking out the link:

 __Advanced Markdown Text Editor... __

Write Markdown-formatted text. Use your favorite TextExpander snippets. Do
quick research to find reference materials. Insert quotes and links into your
documents. Upload images to CloudApp. Export your writings as Markdown or HTML
files. Send them to Evernote, Facebook, Posterous, Tumblr and Twitter. Or use
the generated HTML for your blog post. Your choice.

 __... Meets Awesome Web Browser __

Use the power of 750+ site-specific search engines to find the materials you
need. Enable Ad blocking and Text-only mode to enjoy a reading experience
without visual clutters. Access your bookmarks on Delicious, Pinboard and
Zootool. Browse your Instapaper unread items. Queue interesting links to view
them later. Writing Kit is built for researching and looking up stuff.

I've been working on the app non-stop for months and now finally be able to
ship it. Love to hear your feedback on the website, and the app itself.

